# Ardmair point caravan site - Ullapool.



## Needs a clean (May 24, 2008)

Hey folks,
We are off camping next month and have spotted a place called Ardmair point caravan site on the net. We quite fancy heading up as it looks quite good on their site, and also google Mapped it and it looks decent enough. Anyone ever been or heard any horror stories about it?
TIA,
Scotty.


----------



## SURFERROSA (Feb 7, 2007)

dON'T HAVE EXPERIENCE OF THAT PARTICULAR SITE, BUT YOU ARE IN A CRACKING LOCATION TO DO SOME DRIVING AND SEE SOME PROPER SCOTLAND. i'M ASSUMING YOU'RE GOING TO DO THAT?!

YOU'VE GOT AMAZING ROADS FOR DRIVING AND SOME OF THE FINEST SCENERY AND LOCATIONS ON THE PLANET, ROUND TO SUMMER ISLES, COIGACH, UP TO SUILVEN AND ASSYNT AND STAC POLLAIDH.












































HOPE YOU HAVE A GREAT TIME AND LOOK FORWARD TO SEEING YOUR PICS POSTED UP WHEN YOU GET BACK.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Welcome back John! 

Trust you are well! :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## Dougster (Jun 12, 2007)

http://www.broomfieldhp.com/

This one is better.


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

Dougster said:


> http://www.broomfieldhp.com/
> 
> This one is better.


Wot he said. Its not far at all between the two, but at least staying in ullapool you are in easy walking distance of pubs and restaurants. In ardmair, it'll be self catering or drive to ullapool.


----------



## Dougster (Jun 12, 2007)

Wayfarer is jumping every night and ask for the Captain of the Summer Queen. He's usually full of rum but will take you out the next morning for a crackin sail roon the isles.

When you going?


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

This looks interesting... i'm looking for somewhere to camp (tent) in July up north.


----------



## Needs a clean (May 24, 2008)

Just booked Ardmair today. Heading up there on Monday 12th July for 3 nights. Magic.


----------



## danthes4man (Oct 26, 2008)

Hi, stayed there for 10 days last year, was not dissapointed.

Can be a little bit windy as it's quite exposed.

Showers, toilets, laundry & shop all OK.

Enjoy

DTM


----------



## Needs a clean (May 24, 2008)

danthes4man said:


> Hi, stayed there for 10 days last year, was not dissapointed.
> 
> Can be a little bit windy as it's quite exposed.
> 
> ...


Cheers. Yeah, looking forward to it. Right on the shore too so not too far to go for a spot of fishing. :thumb:


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Looks like an awesome place from the pics.


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

I've stayed there twice on fishing trips, great wee site with all the amenities you'll need, apart from a pub 
If you want a nice scenic run, head up into the Inverpolly area and drive the single track road to Achiltibuie (sp), take your fishing rod though, it's a great Mackerel spot.

Gary


----------



## Cleanerbeemer (Jun 26, 2010)

I stayed at Ardmair last July. No real grumbles about the place apart from DAMN I coould have killed for a motor mover to get the 'van back off the pitch!! :lol: Broomfield is nearer pubs and hotels etc BUT, it doesn't take bookings!!! I called and was told "just turn up and if there's a space then we'll get you in!" Wasn't prepared to drive 200 miles to find they were full so called Ardmair instead!! Beautiful views from the front window of the caravan though over the bay.

Would recommend it!!


----------

